# Oliver Wicks Experience



## romrom (Nov 28, 2016)

Considering buying an MTM suit from Oliver Wicks. Heard good things about them. Has anyone bought a few mtm suits from them over the past few years? Once they got your measurements right were they consistently able to produce a well fitting suit that didn't require much, if any, alterations?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

It took them a few tries for me with both the jacket and the trousers. I realised after the second pair of trousers that they were just poorly cut. They're meant to sit low on the hips and have a curved waistband. One I realised that the cut was off, I found out they had a different pattern they could use so the trousers could sit properly at my waist and not hang poorly. The jackets have a strange cut too. They eventually got a jacket that could fit me, but it's not perfect and never will be. The measurements are spot on, but the cut just isn't right. I think it has to do with the way it's darted, with too much taken out of the chest and not enough taken out of the sides. I also had to go with their 1-button cut instead of 2 because they place their buttons too high when there are 2.


----------



## EdwardWilson (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't think you will be happy. From everything that's I've heard about Indochino, Blacklapel, Oliver Wicks, the result is always the poor. Don't let the fancy fabrics and online promises fool you. For the same price get a suit off the rack and have proper tailor make the alterations.


----------



## romrom (Nov 28, 2016)

When I get off the rack I feel like I'm getting ripped off in terms of the fabric quality, unless I pay top dollar of course (which I just can't afford). Also, RTW doesn't fit so great either and I don't always see much selection in the stores for my size. 
Seems like some people on the net _are _very happy with these online retailers. Is it just luck?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I know someone who has been very happy with Black Lapel. People seem to be happy with Indochino, but I've never seen a photo of one of their suits that looked acceptable.


----------



## EdwardWilson (Apr 12, 2017)

What is your size and what brand are you buying off the rack?


----------



## romrom (Nov 28, 2016)

37/38. Many different brands over the years, honestly. 
My real question is: For those of you who had a good fit with Oliver Wicks, did you find that the fit was consistent for each subsequent suit that was made for you?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

romrom said:


> 37/38. Many different brands over the years, honestly.
> My real question is: For those of you who had a good fit with Oliver Wicks, did you find that the fit was consistent for each subsequent suit that was made for you?


Don't worry, be happy!!! :happy:

https://www.lsmensclothing.com/


----------



## romrom (Nov 28, 2016)

How much can I expect to pay for an MTM suit at LS Mens clothing? What about RTW?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

romrom said:


> How much can I expect to pay for an MTM suit at LS Mens clothing? What about RTW?


Sorry, but I do not know.

They have a reputation for value, including among AAAC members whose judgement I highly value.

Value = Quality divided by price.

I know they use different makers and use various different cloth. I'm sure price is partly a function of those two parameters.

Would suggest you give them a ring and ask for a price range to see if it's in your ballpark.

In all the years I've visited AAAC I haven't read any credible horror stories from anyone who has used them. I think the worst was someone wanting one thing, and not communicating that effectively, and then being disappointed when it wasn't what they had in mind. Life is simple; what you see, is what you get. But the overwhelming majority of reports have been from customers who were very pleased with what they received.

The advantage that you obtain by actually going there to get fitted by highly experienced professionals with years of experience can not be exaggerated. If you don't like their style, that's a separate issue, and then you're better off looking elsewhere.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been eyeing Oliver Wicks, Black Lapel, etc. as well. Many thanks to Flanderian for mentioning LS (although it is the very rare occasion I am in NYC).



romrom said:


> How much can I expect to pay for an MTM suit at LS Mens clothing? What about RTW?


Their website gives some idea. For suits:

Our affordable price tag for your customized suit is $695-$1195, and proudly made in America.

For sport coats:

Our custom sports coats range in price anywhere from $525 to $995.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Atlanta Fop said:


> I
> Their website gives some idea. For suits:
> 
> Our affordable price tag for your customized suit is $695-$1195, and proudly made in America.
> ...


Missed that. Thanks! Not having a good day.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Atlanta Fop said:


> Our custom sports coats range in price anywhere from $525 to $995.


I'm having a blazer made by Imparali with all the features I want for $500 in their basic fabric - for in-person MTM.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> I'm having a blazer made by Imparali with all the features I want for $500 in their basic fabric - for in-person MTM.


Who is the maker?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Who is the maker?


They get their stuff made somewhere in China. I've had 4 suits and a sport coat from them and no complaints. And they have a high degree of customisation.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> They get their stuff made somewhere in China. I've had 4 suits and a sport coat from them and no complaints. And they have a high degree of customisation.


Hmm . . . :icon_scratch:

I asked because they bill it as being made in Europe, but then don't specify its origin.

https://www.oliverwicks.com/article/quality-custom-suits

I'm pleased that you're happy with what you received, and good (Or bad.) clothing can be made anywhere. It's simply that the country of origin can often suggest some characteristics.

The images they show depict youngsters wearing jackets that are too tight and too short over snug fitting, high water trousers. But I suspect this is just for advertising purposes, yes?


----------



## EdwardWilson (Apr 12, 2017)

I think Poland.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Hmm . . . :icon_scratch:
> 
> I asked because they bill it as being made in Europe, but then don't specify its origin.
> 
> ...


I think we're at cross-purposes...I was talking about Imparali not OW.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> I think we're at cross-purposes...I was talking about Imparali not OW.


Indeed you were! Now if I knew what I was talking about, that would make two of us. :redface:

Mixed apples and oranges, and wound up with grapefruit. :confused2:


----------



## mmx (Jan 5, 2009)

*Oliver Wicks first order experience*

Oliver Wicks products are made in Bulgaria with Italian fabrics.

I had a double breasted suit and one shirt made as my first order.
Followed measurement instructions, uploaded pictures as recommended, specified special requirements (like slight difference in arms' lengths).
They were very diligent checking measurements and specifications and we had a few email interactions before finalizing order.
On the initial delivery the jacket was very good in fit. I could even say excellent fit. Pants were very low in rise (there was no rise measurement specified, so this must have been their standard).
On my observation they offered to remake the pants and having provided desired rise measurements, the second pants were totally right.

Construction is (looks) mostly machine made (probably some sophisticated cutting/sawing computer driven machines). Not much hand work in my observation. Finishes are generally good or very good for the price. Details like working cuffs are available and well done. Similarly fabric is very good in the price context.

I have quite a bit of experience in the $1000-$3000 range of MTM products and Oliver Wicks represents an excellent alternative to a $1000 type MTM product at $500+ price. But for a good result one should put the effort to clarify details -- their method of giving them pictures of yourself is quite effective, but one needs to do it.

In conclusion, excellent value in the context of the price range, if you put effort in the ordering process (at least first time).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Indeed you were! Now if I knew what I was talking about, that would make two of us. :redface:
> 
> Mixed apples and oranges, and wound up with grapefruit. :confused2:


"...wound up with a grapefruit!" Jeez Louise, that could really play hell with the function of one's thyroid medications, not to mention the complication with memory function. LOL.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> "...wound up with a grapefruit!" Jeez Louise, that could really play hell with the function of one's thyroid medications, not to mention the complication with memory function. LOL.


Memory!?!? :laughing:


----------

